# best way to measure cocoa butter?



## chibilightangel (Apr 27, 2011)

I've used cocoa butter in a few recipes and have been pleased with the results, but I find that measuring this butter is mor akward than other ingredients. The butter I bought was unrefined and came in solid chunks and smells a bit like white chocolate. Other than taking a knife to some of the chunks or breaking them in half with my fingers, how do I go about making pieces that I can use in my soap (before melting of course)?

Any tricks to cutting it while solid so that I can stop dreading using cocoa butter because it's so much harder to be extra precise?


----------



## carebear (Apr 27, 2011)

I chunk mine up with an old knife.  But you can freeze it and then throw it down onto the floor (inside several layers of plastic bag) to "shatter" it if you'd like.  Personally I think the knife is easier.

As for measuring - you should be doing that by weight, so it doesn't matter the shape of the material.


----------



## ToniD (Apr 27, 2011)

I like to grate mine with a cheese grater before I use it.   It sure is a pain to do that,  but it really makes it nice to measure when the time comes.   Melts nicely also.   If you do that,  wear a leather glove to hold it while you grate or the heat of your hand will melt the CB.


----------



## chibilightangel (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the grating idea! I do measure by weight, but being that it's a whole lot more solid than shea or coconut oil, I can't just spoon it out and instead have to keep adding or removing small chunks to my measuring bowl and it drives me nuts. I bet that it would also melt a ton faster if I were to grate it.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm going to try grating it with my food processor next time.  That should make quick work of it, and it would certainly help with measuring.


----------



## krissy (Apr 27, 2011)

mine comes in these awesome little "coins" so i just pick them up and dump them in till i have the right weight. will try to see if i have a pic.


----------



## krissy (Apr 27, 2011)

here's my cocoa butter.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bukawww (Apr 27, 2011)

and do share where you get those cute little coins?!?!/!  AWESOME!


----------



## krissy (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.soapgoods.com/product_info.p ... cts_id=399


it is a bit more expensive i think from here but it is local so i just order then pick up a day or so later. i would never ever buy the FO's there though.... waaaaaaay to expensive!


----------



## cthylla (Apr 27, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> http://www.soapgoods.com/product_info.php?products_id=399
> 
> 
> it is a bit more expensive i think from here but it is local so i just order then pick up a day or so later. i would never ever buy the FO's there though.... waaaaaaay to expensive!



Thank you!!


----------



## chibilightangel (Apr 27, 2011)

Those cocoa coins look really neat! They would make things fairly easy to measure. Thanks for the link and the picture.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 28, 2011)

I've just bought my first supply of cocoa butter and I'm wondering how to keep it?  Is keeping it in an air tight container in a fridge sufficient ... and does it have a 'fridge' shelf life?

Also ... do you add your cocoa butter to your melted coconut oil, olive oils etc?


----------

